

Did anyone face this issue with Thalmic – Myo where it wasn't turning ON at all? - scriptle

I got one of the first sets of Myos developer edition. I went through the initialisation procedure, upgraded the firmware, and in the step where I was asked to disconnect the device so as to be connected via BlueTooth, it turned off, and never turned on. Even when connecting the Myo back to the system, the charging indicator remained off (orange light). And the device is not showing up in PC. Tried with another PC to re-initialise, but now even the first step failed where the PC detected the device.<p>Has this happened to any of you. If so, how did you fix it?
======
smngreenberg
Sorry about this! Best to check in with our support team: support@thalmic.com.

